# USB Gerät meldet sich einfach ab



## sparx (18 Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Folgende Situation:
Ich habe hier einen etwas älteren PC (ca. 10 Jahre alt) der über ein Aktives USB Gerät verfügt das über 2 Aktivverlängerungen, jeweils 5m angeschlossen ist.

Dieses Gerät wird über die USB Leitung versorgt und erstellt beim Anschließen eine Virtuelle COM Schnittstelle (bei diesem PC COM5) über die das Gerät ansprechbar ist.

Datentechnisch gibts kein Problem, aber zwischendurch verschwindet dieser Virtuelle COM-Port aus dem Geräte Manager und das Programm welches mit dem Port arbeitet meldet einen Fehler.

Meine Frage ist jetzt warum? 

Das Gerät wird auch nach dem verschwinden des Virtuellem Ports mit Spannung versorgt.
Ich habe bereits im Geräte Manager den Hacken bei Energiespar-Modus rausgenommen.
Im BIOS habe ich auch nichts gefunden....

Kennt jemand das Problem oder hat eine Vermutung woran das liegen könnte?


Würde mich über Antwort freuen.

Stefan


----------



## thomass5 (18 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin der Meinung, es ist die Entfernung, welche das USB-Timing durcheinander bringt. Die aktiven 5m sollten schon meist funktionieren, aber immer? Wir haben welche von roline im Einsatz. Kannst Du Rechner und Gerät über nen kürzeren Weg direkt verbinden als Versuch?

Was bei uns auch mist gut läuft ist folgendes:

http://www.black-box.de/products/de...4488345297&bmUID=1261138068791&bmLocale=de_DE


Thomas


----------

